# Best Stripper for Epoxy floor



## buddy26 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a 1100 sqft garage floor that the HO is wanting to strip down and refinish. They remodeled the house last year and the tile guy spilt some sort of clear sealer all over the floor. what is the best stripper to remove the epoxy or would it be better to grind it off? Has any one used the h&c concrete cleaner instead of muratic acid to clean a floor? If so how did it work for you. Thanks for the info


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

buddy26 said:


> I have a 1100 sqft garage floor that the HO is wanting to strip down and refinish. They remodeled the house last year and the tile guy spilt some sort of clear sealer all over the floor. what is the best stripper to remove the epoxy or would it be better to grind it off? Has any one used the h&c concrete cleaner instead of muratic acid to clean a floor? If so how did it work for you. Thanks for the info


H&c didn't work well for me in the past. Blastrac is the best way to go IMO, but I'm not an expert in this field


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Scarify/ grind it


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

I like a little stripper from Halifax, goes by the name "honey".


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Edco 50200. I used one for two days this week removing old coating. 

So easy a cave man could do it.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Straight Lines, 

What type of stones did you use? I doubt they rented you diamond ones, or did they?

Grinding is a sure-fire way to get a great substrate for concrete coating. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Edco 50200. I used one for two days this week removing old coating.
> 
> So easy a cave man could do it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/NMEAW


What did you use for corners?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A+HomeWork said:


> Straight Lines,
> 
> What type of stones did you use? I doubt they rented you diamond ones, or did they?
> 
> Grinding is a sure-fire way to get a great substrate for concrete coating. :thumbsup:


Yes they rented me the diamond inserts. There are also inserts with scrapers for removing a lot of coating or mastic from carpet or tile, and polishers. 



MonPeintre.ca said:


> What did you use for corners?


This wheel on my grinder, and I have a multi tool for getting in places it won't reach. 

http://amzn.com/B003XXE0RA

http://amzn.com/B001EYUGMS


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> I like a little stripper from Halifax, goes by the name "honey".


 Sounds female.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> I like a little stripper from Halifax, goes by the name "honey".


I thought stripping was illegal in Canada?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought stripping was illegal in Canada?


not if you know the right places to go:whistling2:


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> not if you know the right places to go:whistling2:



Maybe you should just stick to prepping garage floors young man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> Maybe you should just stick to prepping garage floors young man. :thumbsup:



I don't do garage floors pal !:no:


----------

